# For fully vaccinated folks out there.



## saltydog (May 10, 2021)

What have you done since fully vaccinated that you wouldn’t have done before being vaccinated?


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2021)

Gone to a sit down restaurant, twice. Started doing our own grocery shopping instead of using Instacart.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Had lunch with GFs who were also vaccinated. 
Had my children and their spouses over now that we're all fully vaccinated.  

In both cases we all said No to masks, No to distancing, Yes to physical contact!  

Heaven!!!


----------



## Liberty (May 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Had lunch with GFs who were also vaccinated.
> Had my children and their spouses over now that we're all fully vaccinated.
> 
> In both cases we all said No to masks, No to distancing, Yes to physical contact!
> ...


Amen, StarSong...ditto for us, four of us went at the same  times to get the shots and we all breathed a sigh of relief afterwards...son and wife have been down to stay for days and days and he's coming back again today (they live in Ohio) so its been fantastic.

Its like you got your normal groovy life back again.  We go out to eat and take our masks to comply with restaurants or shops that may ask you to wear them, if dining or shopping indoors,  other than that, its "normal city" baby!  The pool is open and summer is here...hurrah!!!


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2021)

We had a nice family get together yesterday, to celebrate Mothers Day.  Now that we and the daughters/son-in-laws have all been vaccinated, it was like Old Times again....shaking hands and hugging, and not being worried if someone coughed.


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2021)

I've been to an art festival, an outdoor party and have eaten a couple of times in a restaurant.  

It was heaven!


----------



## tbeltrans (May 10, 2021)

My wife felt safe enough for us to go to the Mayo Clinic and start the process for her next operation.  I have no interest in joining the contentious discussions between those vaccinated and those who have decided not to.  I realize that is not the purpose of this thread, but since I stay out of those threads, I felt I could comment on my take here.

In my wife's case, if getting the vaccine is what it took for her to feel safe enough to take the next step in her medical care, then I am all for it for her.  We both got vaccinated and we both wear masks in public.  Neither of us comment or judge either way for what others do or don't do.

Since getting vaccinated, she also feels safe enough to go out to eat on occasion.  We don't do that often, so when we do, it is a treat for both of us.  We feel that such activity is getting too expensive to make a regular practice of doing (which is a part of the reason we can afford her medical expenses which include hotel and meals when we got to the Mayo Clinic) and we are fine with sharing the cooking duties at home.  I do the grocery shopping and the after meal cleanup, and we do the cooking together.

Tony


----------



## Murrmurr (May 10, 2021)

Stopped ordering groceries online.

My life didn't change much during "lock-down" except that I kind of enjoyed the inherent laziness associated with it. I saw my kids and grandkids and my little foster son as much as usual, and I hung out with friends, but just here on the grounds of the complex. I haven't had close contact with my oldest son and his wife, though, because her immune system is compromised. That's the way she wanted it, and bless her heart, I've kept my distance. She's really excited that she and my son will get their second vaccine next week, and she promised me a great big hug afterward.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Eaten at one or two restaurants.

Just got back from a walk outside, with no mask on. Lovely!


----------



## JonDouglas (May 10, 2021)

No change.  Still doing all the same things I did before.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 10, 2021)

Went in several stores that I wouldn't have before (I would have done curbside or ordered on-line).  Will go to a grocery store this week instead of ordering through Instacart. Visited with other vaccinated people without worrying.


----------



## saltydog (May 10, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife felt safe enough for us to go to the Mayo Clinic and start the process for her next operation.  I have no interest in joining the contentious discussions between those vaccinated and those who have decided not to.  I realize that is not the purpose of this thread, but since I stay out of those threads, I felt I could comment on my take here.
> 
> In my wife's case, if getting the vaccine is what it took for her to feel safe enough to take the next step in her medical care, then I am all for it for her.  We both got vaccinated and we both wear masks in public.  Neither of us comment or judge either way for what others do or don't do.
> 
> ...


----------



## saltydog (May 10, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife felt safe enough for us to go to the Mayo Clinic and start the process for her next operation.  I have no interest in joining the contentious discussions between those vaccinated and those who have decided not to.  I realize that is not the purpose of this thread, but since I stay out of those threads, I felt I could comment on my take here.
> 
> In my wife's case, if getting the vaccine is what it took for her to feel safe enough to take the next step in her medical care, then I am all for it for her.  We both got vaccinated and we both wear masks in public.  Neither of us comment or judge either way for what others do or don't do.
> 
> ...


Tony, You included hotel stay in your wife's medical expenses.  How safe do you feel staying at a hotel?


----------



## tbeltrans (May 10, 2021)

saltydog said:


> You included hotel stay in your wife's medical expenses.  How safe do you feel staying at a hotel?


Saltydog, thanks for your concern.

I don't see an alternative.  I feel safe enough, but then I personally have not been overly worried.  My wife seemed fine with it and that is my primary concern.  My rule of thumb is to let her express her level of concern.  I don't know why, however I just don't seem to have the fears that I see everywhere around me, but I do honor the various recommended means of preventing the spread of COVID without complaining.  Two of my younger brothers did get hit full on with COVID.  Both survived after a long stretch of serious illness and have ongoing issues even a year later, so I am not questioning the reality of this thing.

Tony


----------



## saltydog (May 10, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Saltydog, thanks for your concern.
> 
> I don't see an alternative.  I feel safe enough, but then I personally have not been overly worried.  My wife seemed fine with it and that is my primary concern.  My rule of thumb is to let her express her level of concern.  I don't know why, however I just don't seem to have the fears that I see everywhere around me, but I do honor the various recommended means of preventing the spread of COVID without complaining.  Two of my younger brothers did get hit full on with COVID.  Both survived after a long stretch of serious illness and have ongoing issues even a year later, so I am not questioning the reality of this thing.
> 
> Tony


My wife and I have hesitated on overnight lodging since covid-19. We thought we might feel different after fully vaccinated, but we haven’t.

The best to you and your wife.


----------



## tbeltrans (May 10, 2021)

saltydog said:


> My wife and I have hesitated on overnight lodging since covid-19. We thought we might feel different after fully vaccinated, but we haven’t.
> 
> The best to you and your wife.


Thanks Saltydog.  Nothing wrong with being careful, especially with so much conflicting information about all things COVID.

I think that at least a part of the reason my wife seems comfortable with the hotel we stay at in Rochester is that it is right across the street from the Mayo Clinic and nearly all the patients who come to the clinic, stay at that hotel.  So much so, that they offer a Mayo Clinic patient discount.  The Mayo Clinic recommends that hotel and apparently they feel it is safe due to their cleaning regimen.  I certainly can't say that for other hotels anywhere, but this one in particular has the Mayo Clinic's blessing.  I know this because my wife checked with the Mayo Clinic before booking the room.  We have been to that clinic many times so they have my wife's medical history in their records and know of all her health issues.

Tony


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

The virus is supposed to not be that much of a threat on hard surfaces. People get it from each other, from droplets being sprayed through the air.


----------



## Irwin (May 10, 2021)

I've been fully vaccinated for several weeks now and haven't done anything different yet. I think I'll just continue to avoid people.


----------



## MLynn (May 10, 2021)

saltydog said:


> What have you done since fully vaccinated that you wouldn’t have done before being vaccinated?


Hubby and I just got back from a week in Puerto Vallarta.  We would never have gone on a plane without being vaccinate.  Funny we met another retired couple in PV that go back and forth between Washington State and Puerto Vallarta every two weeks.  They have been flying through the entire pandemic.


----------



## jalou65 (May 10, 2021)

About a month after getting our 2nd dose we flew down to FL for a 2 week stay in a condo on the beach.  Actually went out to eat several times at outdoor restaurants.  It felt so good to get back to almost normal.  I still follow all the mask guidelines (for the protection of others) but I'm no longer concerned about contracting Covid myself.  I'm so glad things are headed in a good direction.


----------



## Tommy (May 10, 2021)

Not much change but I DID go and get my hair cut!


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 11, 2021)

For fully vaccinated folks out there​
I thought this was non-discriminatory forum?


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

At my bridge game today (in a friend's house, only fully vaccinated people are welcome, and it has to be at least 2 weeks after the second shot), we were all discussing what a pleasure it is to sit and talk to people, to play cards, or whatever, just the ordinary social interactions we took for granted before, but never will take for granted again.

We've all put the masks away, in our pocket or wherever. Some just keep them hanging beneath their chin when outside, and move them up when they think it's necessary. Most of us just don't wear them outside at all, but are required to wear them in the hallways of the buildings or any other public place. That may end soon. I went to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription and had to wear a mask in there. But it's such a feeling of freedom to take it off, and know we are safe from the disease!  The more I hear about that gruesome disease, the more blessed I feel that I was one of the first to get the vaccine. It's a privilege that people are fighting over in some parts of the world. And what a tragedy that millions had to die of it.


----------



## MickaC (May 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> At my bridge game today (in a friend's house, only fully vaccinated people are welcome, and it has to be at least 2 weeks after the second shot), we were all discussing what a pleasure it is to sit and talk to people, to play cards, or whatever, just the ordinary social interactions we took for granted before, but never will take for granted again.
> 
> We've all put the masks away, in our pocket or wherever. Some just keep them hanging beneath their chin when outside, and move them up when they think it's necessary. Most of us just don't wear them outside at all, but are required to wear them in the hallways of the buildings or any other public place. That may end soon. I went to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription and had to wear a mask in there. But it's such a feeling of freedom to take it off, and know we are safe from the disease!  The more I hear about that gruesome disease, the more blessed I feel that I was one of the first to get the vaccine. It's a privilege that people are fighting over in some parts of the world. And what a tragedy that millions had to die of it.


Don't love that millions had to die......but.......love that you're able to experience a form of normal living.


----------



## Ladybj (May 12, 2021)

Still on the fence of getting vaccinated.  I go grocery shopping, have lunch with friends (vac and unvac), do not wear a mask when outside, hubby and I go out to eat once in a while.  HEAVEN!!!!   Nothing to fear but fear itself...this quote is for me and no one else. We all are doing what is best for us


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

> Nothing to fear but fear itself..


Unfortunately, that is not true, ladybj.  It would be nice if it were.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> For fully vaccinated folks out there​
> I thought this was non-discriminatory forum?


Don't get the needle!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2021)

saltydog said:


> What have you done since fully vaccinated that you wouldn’t have done before being vaccinated?


Went out for a haircut, seems I've been doing okay on my own for the past year+.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 12, 2021)

I don't carry a bottle of isopropyl alcohol in my truck anymore and got a haircut


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (May 12, 2021)

I'm fully vaccinated but with so many incentives, maybe I should have waited.   Some states are offering a free donut, a free beer or ballgame tickets. Now, Ohio is offering a chance to win $1 million.

"He also announced some big incentives for people to get vaccinated. Beginning May 26, adults who have received at least one dose of the vaccine may enter a lottery that will provide a $1 million prize each Wednesday for five weeks. On May 18, young people who have been vaccinated can register with the state for a drawing to win a full, four-year scholarship to an Ohio public university, a prize to be offered in five consecutive drawing."

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/05/12/ohi...andate-june-2-sets-up-vaccine-incentives.html

Seriously, I've gotten my preventative check ups and I'm back at the gym on a regular basis.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I'm fully vaccinated but with so many incentives, maybe I should have waited.   Some states are offering a free donut, a free beer or ballgame tickets. Now, Ohio is offering a chance to win $1 million.
> 
> "He also announced some big incentives for people to get vaccinated. Beginning May 26, adults who have received at least one dose of the vaccine may enter a lottery that will provide a $1 million prize each Wednesday for five weeks. On May 18, young people who have been vaccinated can register with the state for a drawing to win a full, four-year scholarship to an Ohio public university, a prize to be offered in five consecutive drawing."
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm in Ohio too and heard what the Gov. said today, too.  I have already been fully vaccinated and had  to check what he said twice.  Geez, I'm never lucky!


----------



## Mike (May 13, 2021)

Carried on staying at home except for shopping!

The applied restrictions are for all to observe, there
is no leeway for those who are fully vaccinated, until
next Monday when everything is open as it used to be.

Unfortunately there has been an upsurge of cases of
the Indian Variant of the virus in Blackburn, Lancashire,
this could really upset things.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/four-areas-india-covid-variant-24097588

Mike.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 13, 2021)

saltydog said:


> My wife and I have hesitated on overnight lodging since covid-19. We thought we might feel different after fully vaccinated, but we haven’t.
> 
> The best to you and your wife.


I'm not crazy about it myself. We've traveled a couple times but we stay in individual houses or condos so no shared ventilation. We did stay in one hotel room and it felt weird.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 14, 2021)

I will be fully vaccinated come next Tuesday.Sadly I will still only be allowed to do what the government allows.
But on May 29th I will be attending a sporting event in England which is purely coincidence but It will be something I have not done for exactly 15 months.


----------



## Pam (May 14, 2021)

Been fully vaccinated for a few weeks now so today I met up with my friend (also vaccinated) and went for a walk round the nearby park and we talked non-stop for about an hour and a half.  On Monday, youngest son and grandson are coming round to my house and I'll be cuddling my grandson for the first time in 14 months. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

saltydog said:


> What have you done since fully vaccinated that you wouldn’t have done before being vaccinated?



Had lunch with my son on Mother's Day, and with friends today in two of my favorite restaurants.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 15, 2021)

_What have you done since fully vaccinated that you wouldn’t have done before being vaccinated?_

Breathing a bit easier now and feeling much more relaxed. Although Mrs. Hazy and I are still going to wear our masks, thinking we still have a long way to go before we see daylight. Another nice thing though, last winter neither of us caught a cold or flu..


----------



## Mike (May 16, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I will be fully vaccinated come next Tuesday.Sadly I will still only be allowed to do what the government allows.
> But on May 29th I will be attending a sporting event in England which is purely coincidence but It will be something I have not done for exactly 15 months.


Allegedly it takes 2 weeks for the injection to take full effect, Furryanimal,
so be careful, before that time is up.

Mike.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Covid restrictions are starting to loosen here, including masking restrictions in most stores. Despite having had Covid and being fully vaccinated, I'm not sure I'm comfortable yet with being unmasked in indoor establishments and will probably continue that practice for a while longer. 

Among other reasons, my young grand hasn't had Covid and I'd hate to pick up a case, be asymptomatic, and pass it along to her.

How are other vaccinated folks feeling?  Are you taking full advantage of lifted restrictions, not changing your Covid protection habits at all, or something in between?


----------



## cookiei (May 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Covid restrictions are starting to loosen here, including masking restrictions in most stores. Despite having had Covid and being fully vaccinated, I'm not sure I'm comfortable yet with being unmasked in indoor establishments and will probably continue that practice for a while longer.
> 
> Among other reasons, my young grand hasn't had Covid and I'd hate to pick up a case, be asymptomatic, and pass it along to her.
> 
> How are other vaccinated folks feeling?  Are you taking full advantage of lifted restrictions, not changing your Covid protection habits at all, or something in between?


I've postponed medical appointments and overseas trips but now that I'm fully vaccinated I'll resume going to dr offices.  No international travel until quarantine on arrival is lifted.  I'll continue wearing a mask unless it's too hot like over 90F.


----------

